# New buck :) :) :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Came across this buck for sale, a good price, but today when I picked him up I could see why. I think the guy forgets to feed him most days, and Im not even sure what kind of hay it was  and he does not belive in worming his goats. But other then being a tad on the thin side he is awsome, a good worming, good feed and some copper will be his best friend, but here he is, I call him Diamonds girl friend  hes 100% and his father is from max boers.... but seriously he does need a name other then hot spot

https://www.facebook.com/andersonbo...84153863.42068.189936894447272&type=1&theater


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I couldn't figure out WHY he looked so familiar, but now I KNOW! He was in Winton right? I had emailed the owner but passed on him..

Funny!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes and got him $300 cheaper then asking price. I could figure out why he was on there for so long, totaly get it now. I mean he is not bad, but seriously not worth the 750. I still think it was a chance for the 450, but its the direction I want to go. Ill have to get a picture of him now and show him to you, food is going to be a big help to him, and good thing I have just that lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here he is....I cant post pics right on here for some reason

https://www.facebook.com/andersonbo...84153863.42068.189936894447272&type=1&theater


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the spots! Congrats!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

he is the cutest buck I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks you guys!! The guy said he was skittish, but this morning he saw me and stood on the fence calling to me. Hes not all over me, but he is easy to catch, but will see if that changes after I do shots, trim and copper bolus today. I have already made a list of who he gets to breed so super excited and might have to change my no winter kids rule now


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And crossroads, how is our girl doing?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice little guy, Jessica! I'm sure he and Diamonds will make some fabulous little brown Dazzles...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That dazzle just has no clue how popular she really is lol. Heck maybe my next buy will be a black doe and cross my fingers I end up with a mini dazzle, but I think I have spent way more then enough money this year lol. Good thing I had a good kid crop because my goal of profit this year is going to be border lined lol.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

he's beautiful, but needs groceries!! how about candy spots? or top spot?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I don't think his weight is that bad at all. He looks like a nice guy, so hopefully the maintenance work won't scare him off, haha. Can't wait to see what his babies look like! How old is he?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah he does need food. I think by worming him thats going to be his biggest help. Im just trying to be real easy on giving him more feed a little at a time. Hes really not that bad looking i just dont like being able to feel his hips as easy as I can. I did his feet and such, he was such a good boy about it. Hes a year old, I think fairly short for his age so will have to have my old man cover my nubians lol. My son has decided his name is Starchy so most likely it will stick.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like to keep track of how much my goats gain, so got a weight on him today. 109lbs, Buckshot my other buck is 4 months old and is 74lbs. Now a question for you guys, Im not going to ask to rate is over all since thats not fair for him yet, but me and my dad got in a big debate, does he have too short of a back?? My dad thinks he does, but that was actually one of the things I liked about him, well that and his pig nose


----------

